# Anthro/Furry RP (18+)



## Penza (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey! I'm looking for an Anthro/Furry RP partner for a (hopefully) long-term RP.

My character is homosexual so M/M only!
I'd prefer an experienced RP partner (At least 5 sentences although I understand sometimes it's hard to respond with that much, so less is alright at times)
I'd like the plot to turn sexual so 18+ please!
The RP should ideally be story driven
I use Kik and Discord but I can use another PM app
The plot/anything else can be discussed in PM
My character is typically dominant
I usually RP in 3rd person but, I'm open to 1st person as well
Anyone is welcome!
Quick Bio of my Character
Name: Carnus
Species: Wolf
Age: Typically 18 but varies depending on the RP
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Homosexual
Personality: (It's pretty detailed so, find out in RP!)


----------



## Skrimps (Jan 29, 2018)

I'd like to rp with you. Kik me skrimps2003


----------



## Nastyone (Jan 30, 2018)

Ill  rp with you, this is only my second round so bear with me, my discord is Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

This post is a bit old so I'm not sure if you're still interest, but hey, if you are, drop me a not. I personally want to base who I play off of a movie character, but I'm fine with someone playing their OC as long as we can work a a basic plot idea out.


----------



## Nastyone (Mar 11, 2018)

Hysteria82 said:


> This post is a bit old so I'm not sure if you're still interest, but hey, if you are, drop me a not. I personally want to base who I play off of a movie character, but I'm fine with someone playing their OC as long as we can work a a basic plot idea out.


No I'm still awake, my email is jray23224@gmail.com for my discord, I'll be able to talk tomorrow


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sadly I don't have discord and am clueless about how to use it.    But if you're okay with skype, email, or google doc, let me know tomorrow when you get on, and if we can figure something out we'll chat then.


----------



## Nastyone (Mar 11, 2018)

Hysteria82 said:


> Sadly I don't have discord and am clueless about how to use it.    But if you're okay with skype, email, or google doc, let me know tomorrow when you get on, and if we can figure something out we'll chat then.


Okay I can try Skype I guess, my Skype is kencomp123@gmail.com (I have lots of fake names and accounts lol) u can just email me rn if u want


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

KK, I'll drop you a quick note. We can discuss basic ideas through email since that's the simplest way, then if it seems like our styles click , we can discuss if we should continue through email, skype, or whatever. Chat with you tomorrow then!


----------



## Nastyone (Mar 11, 2018)

Hysteria82 said:


> KK, I'll drop you a quick note. We can discuss basic ideas through email since that's the simplest way, then if it seems like our styles click , we can discuss if we should continue through email, skype, or whatever. Chat with you tomorrow then!


Alright! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m interested 


the Universe #9288


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 20, 2019)

If you still have any opening for rpers, my discord is Axel Redtail #9250


----------

